# Why is he screaming on my shoulder?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know what us going on with Rascal. For the past 2 days he has been screaming even when on my shoulder. This behavior makes absolutely no sense??? This ONLY happens in the mornings for at least 2 hrs straight. It is horribly annoying. It's almost as if he's trying to flock call to other birds outside?

The screams are so loud I'm surprised I can still hear. Does anyone else's tiel do this while your bird is actually on your shoulder? I can understand screaming if he wants to come to me but not this because he's doing it while on my shoulder. Thank god he doesn't have this problem except for in the mornings. This odd behavior came out of nowhere past two entire days. I place him into the cage and cover it until he's silent for at least 10 min... but then when I put him back on my shoulder he starts screaming again... he's not singing at all... just screaming "flock calling" every few seconds. I hope he outgrows this


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hormonal problems..... he'll be crazy for a while but should be fine..... let him sleep longer (got this from the forum  )
hope that helpz


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I cover the cage at night and he's been getting about 12 hrs sleep. I think he will outgrow this... he just seems to be incredibly high strung bonkers in the mornings. It's so weird, I have him right in front of me on my desk and he's flock calling some punk bird outside. What an unfaithful trader 

PS: Can it still be a hormonal things if he's only 3 months old? He's a nutcase in the mornings. Does anyone ele's tiel here scream "flock call" if your bird is on your shoulder?


----------



## <3 Nemo's Mommy (Sep 26, 2012)

My bird does that when he gets excited and wants attention, but if i tell him to be quiet he usually stops.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

What do you say to him? Just "be quiet" in a firm voice?

PS: After 2 hrs of a spastic nightmare, Rascal has finally calmed down and is now sleeping on my shoulder... will be fine rest of the day, pheeew.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

dont say anything to him... if u do, he'll get the attention he wants..instead, wait for him to calm down and then reward him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

The odd thing is that for once he's not doing it to get my attention... he's flock calling some birds outside or whatnot. I will keep fingers crossed he will outgrow this morning frantic behavior. I think as he gets older he will replace the morning flock call screams with singing. He sings later in the day and it's so cute. The screaming however, is not! :blink:


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Juliet said:


> The odd thing is that for once he's not doing it to get my attention... he's flock calling some birds outside or whatnot. I will keep fingers crossed he will outgrow this morning frantic behavior. I think as he gets older he will replace the morning flock call screams with singing. He sings later in the day and it's so cute. The screaming however, is not! :blink:


haa haaa iam sure the screamin is not..lol. my tiel rarely does that when some moron doves decide to land on my balcony


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

When Sunny and Shandy are doing their deafening songs and non bird people are here or I cant hear on the phone/hear the TV, I just walk over to their cage and have one step up and then I move them to a diff spot on the cage top and it seems to break the "trance singing"

My two are LOUD and that is what I wanted  In the ear tho - yikes. Sammy used to do that once in a while. Yowsa.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

When he starts screaming put him away and cover his cage. When he is quiet give him a treat and put him back in your shoulder. This let's him know that screaming is unacceptable and that being quiet is good. You must be persistent for this to work.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe he really is calling to the birds outside?
My tiel cookie, only screams on my shoulder when 1)he hears the crows outside and he's calling back 2) when one of the other tiels calls for him
What I do is just put him back in his cage and until he calms down.


----------



## JokerxDragon (May 22, 2012)

My male grey does it once in a while when on my shoulder but I actually do have other cockatiels he is calling to. It's rather annoying, he wants attention but when I take him out and give it to him, he just wants back in his cage with the other birds. I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent it, it's just instinct.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Rascal was a good birdie today. I decided to turn on the TV and it helped tremendously as he couldn't hear the birds outside. He screamed exactly only 2 times compared to yesterday (nightmare!) when he was screaming nonstop. I think I'm going to turn the radio on every morning as that trick worked! I only need to do this in the morning.

He was singing on my shoulder this morning, unlike yesterday. I even placed him into the cage and left the room... no scream fits. Good birdie


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad you've found something that might do the trick!


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

When he screams try removing him from your shoulder. Sometimes riding on the shoulder makes them feel a little big for their britches. So see if removing from the shoulder when he begins his yell fest helps. Just move him down to your arm. I'm glad the radio/tv helps.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It looks like the noise is going to do the trick. You can leave the radio playing for him too. It will help him scream less while you are gone too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been playing smooth jazz on the radio in the mornings past couple of days and it has done the trick. His scream fits in the morning would happen even if he was right in front of me on my desk (as he is flock calling other birds outside I guess)... not only while on my shoulder.

The noise distraction from the music is working 

Today he didn't sing much though. Actually, he only sings here and there very briefly. It is cute. He's already mimicking a certain weird noise I make.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

ama would only sing if i was out of the room. he is bold now, but when he was a baby- he had to "practice" before i was allowed to hear it. lol. i would hide behind a wall where he couldn't see me and peek at him. he would dance and do the whole nine yards. it's very cute.


----------



## MrsCoffee (Oct 30, 2012)

My new baby does that as well, but I think he does his out of fear. Or if he is too far away from Gizmo he'll do that.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have made the mistake of teaching zippy to wolf whistle which he is slowly starting to replace the yelling with 


Not sure which is worse tbh lolz


----------

